# Doesn't this want to make you cry...



## wade (May 28, 2017)

A 22" Weber Kettle at $68 - that is £53. 













Weber 22 inch.jpg



__ wade
__ May 28, 2017






Compared with Wow BBQ the UK













Capture.JPG



__ wade
__ May 28, 2017






OK, there will be some tax added to the $68 but that will do little to narrow the gap.

A week still to go on our Mississippi road trip and I am sorry that I have not been online much over the past couple of weeks but you know what it is like when you are on holiday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2017)

Get some sent over!


----------



## molove (May 29, 2017)

But they are easy enough to pick up for £50. They are regulars on Gumtree. Mine was £50 and is in great nick.


----------

